# Socialization of a 4 month old puppy



## ihaveapanda (Aug 13, 2009)

I've had my puppy since he was 10 weeks old and he is now about 16 weeks old. I have read that the 3 week to 3 month time period is critical socializing time period, and almost like clockwork, when he hit 4 months he started becoming fearful of people and other dogs. 

He was not socialized with dogs up until this point because he had sarcoptic mange when I adopted him, but we now are finally mange-free. And he hasn't been socialized with too many people because we just moved to a new town and I don't know anybody. 

My question is, what is the best way to go about this? He's a golden retriever/chow mix (that is is a complete guess though). He's not huge yet, about 16 lbs. 

Also, he's starting to become over-protective of me with my fiance (whom he's with almost more than me). He growls and barks at him if we're hugging, or just near each other.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

As far as other dogs go your best bet is a well-run obedience class where he will be exposed to other dogs in a controlled setting. At the class you may meet some people who you'll make friends with and can get together for doggy play dates. This will also expose him to different people.

In addition, get him out to various places where he can see all kinds of people, short, tall, fat, thin, wearing hats, using crutches, in wheelchairs, etc. he does not have to be physically greeted or touched by anyone, just see them.

For the third problem, obedience training will help and also put him on a strict nilif program and make him earn everything he gets. The instant he starts to growl at someone, remove him from the room for a brief period of time, then bring him back in and do whatever action (i.e. hug your boyfriend) he growled at before. Repeat as needed. You are in charge and he does not get to decide who you will or will not greet or let into your house.


----------



## ihaveapanda (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you for the reply! I have looked into obedience classes and unfortunately (because I live in a very small town) the closest ones are about and hour and 45 minutes away. I'm in graduate school full time and just don't have the time to make that commute. 

I have one friend that wants to do doggy play dates and now we can since he is mange-free. 

Thank you again!


----------



## MakeShift Heart (Sep 12, 2009)

The way I socialized my toy poodle is by doing play dates and taking her to the park where there are children with their parents and such.

She was fearful of them at first but after a few weeks of going there she was okay with playing with them.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Socialization with other dogs is a small part of the entire socialization process.
As you noted, it's about teaching him how to cope with fear. The fear of certain sights, sounds and/or new places. People, places, kids, bikes, cars, etc. are often a bigger part of our dogs daily lives than associating/playing with other dogs.


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

Chows can be a little stubborn and dominant. everyone else has given you good advise. You really need to get this dog around people and other dogs pronto!

Keep hugging!! The dog will get it.


----------



## Indy (Jul 6, 2009)

The vet gave us a "scavenger hunt for puppy socialization". It had some good ideas for various things to expose a puppy to. Here are some things on the list if that's helpful.

People: 
Infant held by adult
Infant in car seat
Girl between 2-6
Boy between 2-6
Small group of kids
Girl 7 or older
Boy 7 or older
Group of kids playing with a ball
Man with beard
You in a hat
Stranger in a hat
Person with a bike
Person on rollerblades
(I'm going to add person on scooter- our dog goes nuts over this)
Person in wheelchair
Person in uniform
Person driving a truck
Person carrying a package
Woman wearing a flowing skirt/dress

Sights, Sounds & Sensations
A stroller
A balloon
An umbrella
A camera
Musical Instruments
An automatic door
A mirror
A bus
An 18-wheeler
A grocery cart moving
Walking between two parked cars
A vet's office (walk in, treat, leave)
A cat
An older, well-socialized dog
A pet store
Lift dog on on to table-like surface
"Brush" dog's gums with your fingers
Gently seperate and hold each toe
Tap each toe with a metal spoon
Flapping movement (shaking out a towel)
A sudden soft noise like a magazine dropping
Dog in bathtub (first without water, then damp, then w/inch of water)
A lawn mower
A sprinkler


----------

